# BHMs put on your suits!



## Archangel_257 (Sep 29, 2008)

We all know that the ladies love a man who wears a nice suit, so let's show us off at our best!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Sep 29, 2008)

buying a suit in the uk has always been a big problem as most regular stores only do up to a 46" chest and a 40" waist if you are lucky, so trying to get a 56" chest jacket with a pair of trousers that would need to be 50" under or 60 around is normally difficult and bleeding expensive!! especially when one only needs a 25" inside leg. i guess you got me as short, big bellied and round  i have got through three suits in as many years and tbh needs a new one again. also with big thighs i find i can destroy a pair of trousers in the inner leg area fatster than in the waist area ;( 

so i guess i am saying its very expensive at least in the uk for big guys to look good!!


----------



## yorrick brown (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice! What a great idea for a thread. You mens are SO handsome all dudded up.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know if I have any pics in suits as I'm not really a suit type of guy but I got a wedding coming up so maybe I'll get a few pics for the thread then


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2008)

Archangel and Yorrick :shocked::bounce::smitten: Yowza! I'm going to camp out in this thread now


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 30, 2008)

Hah! When I started my first college co-op job in Philly at age 19, my parents bought me 5 suits.

After that job, the next time I had to wear one was for a co-worker's wedding when I was 30 and still 130 lbs. I was still the same weight, but I was 30 and had worked out, so I could put on the suitcoat, but couldn't button it without ripping out the sleeves (shoulder issues). And when I was married, I rented a tux.

And of course, NOW, I am 218....So...yeah, put on the suit. I'll get right on that. 

Fortunately I live out west, where the person is more important than the clothing (Southern CA the major exception). Who knows when I'll next own a suit. And I rather like it that way....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Hah! When I started my first college co-op job in Philly at age 19, my parents bought me 5 suits.
> 
> After that job, the next time I had to wear one was for a co-worker's wedding when I was 30 and still 130 lbs. I was still the same weight, but I was 30 and had worked out, so I could put on the suitcoat, but couldn't button it without ripping out the sleeves (shoulder issues). And when I was married, I rented a tux.
> 
> ...



Awww, well it's not that the clothing is more important than the person. Sometimes it's just nice to get all dressed up. It can make a person feel good and that really shines through. To each his own, though. Some people just think that dressing up is torture  I can understand that. It's okay every once in a while, but sometimes it's just hot, uncomfortable and enough!


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 30, 2008)

the same one that everybody has seen me in already but what the heck 

View attachment 023.JPG


----------



## orinoco (Sep 30, 2008)

just about the only two photos of me with a suit and tie on....


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not really one for guys in suits, but you all look spiffingly wonderful!!! :wubu:


----------



## persimmon (Sep 30, 2008)

Alternate title for this thread: BHMs, take off your suits!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> the same one that everybody has seen me in already but what the heck



is that a twister tie?


Kudos :bow:


----------



## Amandy (Oct 1, 2008)

I LOVE big boys in suits... they really show off a large confident body. And the tie sort of points down to tell the world there's something there really worth checking out.

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## djudex (Oct 1, 2008)

I call this the Texas preacher pose.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

yorrick brown said:


>





djudex said:


> I call this the Texas preacher pose.



*
umm yummm good thing you are far away and both way toooooo YOUNG :smitten:*


----------



## William (Oct 3, 2008)

I plan to get a few suits that fit when I am finished with school in April and start looking for a new job.

William





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> umm yummm good thing you are far away and both way toooooo YOUNG :smitten:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2008)

William said:


> I plan to get a few suits that fit when I am finished with school in April and start looking for a new job.
> 
> William



*How old are you WILLIAM? 

cougar material...........?? she says LEERING.......

just an inquiring mind here

I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 3, 2008)

Suits almost do a much for me as a cop uniform....almost....
I keep trying to get hubby in a suit and tie just so I can take it off of him...
But alas....


----------



## William (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

I am old as dirt.

50 and still in College 

William




HDANGEL15 said:


> *How old are you WILLIAM?
> 
> cougar material...........?? she says LEERING.......
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I am old as dirt.
> 
> ...



*ahhh I thought you were NOT a youngster...from your mature responses....but was confused by you quoting me about cougar material...hence I asked...*.


----------



## William (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

It must have been late at night if I did that and I was having a flashback to my 20s 

William




HDANGEL15 said:


> *ahhh I thought you were NOT a youngster...from your mature responses....but was confused by you quoting me about cougar material...hence I asked...*.


----------



## Philmyboots (Oct 4, 2008)

If I knew how to post pics on here then id post a pic of me suit:doh:


----------



## linuxgeekintraining (Oct 4, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Suits almost do a much for me as a cop uniform....almost....
> I keep trying to get hubby in a suit and tie just so I can take it off of him...
> But alas....



I can go for the leather that you bought me, but I draw the line on wearing a suit and a Tie


----------



## CuriousKitten (Oct 5, 2008)

Best thread idea ever! Fat men in formal wear is heaven!


----------



## stefanie (Oct 6, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> Best thread idea ever! Fat men in formal wear is heaven!



More in this thread here: Guys in Formal Wear


----------



## Ichida (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the suit and tie look. Know whats better? JUST the suit and tie - no shirt. Or, better yet - just the tie. I love when the tie is foced to push around a nice big belly and dangles right above the navel like a bright, silky arrow pointing at heaven.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Oct 24, 2008)

me in a suit


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Fatfanplus said:


> me in a suit



Very nice! :happy::happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Know what? I am not going to bother quoting anybody because I think every last one of you guys looks damn good! Fantastic pictures, fellas. Thanks so much for sharing  :bow:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Know what? I am not going to bother quoting anybody because I think every last one of you guys looks damn good! Fantastic pictures, fellas. Thanks so much for sharing  :bow:



Well said! Couldn't put it better myself  I felt the need to bump this thread :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok well ya got me since I just posted one in a different thread so I'll add one to it for here....

Ok, Not ready Yet!







Ok, Now take it


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok well ya got me since I just posted one in a different thread so I'll add one to it for here....
> 
> Ok, Not ready Yet!
> 
> ...



:wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Kanzuo (Jan 18, 2009)

An old one of me... not quite sure why I've got an angry expression on my face but I'm sure there was a reason!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

yorrick brown said:


>



*jaw drops* absolutely stunning


----------



## Esther (Jan 19, 2009)

:smitten:

Great thread.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking sharp guys!

....now I just need to buy a suit


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> *jaw drops* absolutely stunning



100 percent in agreement.:happy:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

there's nothing hotter than a man in a suit...:wubu:

you all look great!


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 20, 2009)

grady said:


>



Yes, yes you do.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.

StarScream!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.
> 
> StarScream!



Oh wow.... :eat2: :blush: :smitten:



grady said:


>



Lookin sharp!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.
> 
> StarScream!



nice pictures...:eat2:


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2009)

grady said:


>



Wow, looking very sharp! Love to see other bigger guys looking sharp


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

grady said:


>




Damn! You look fiiiiiine. :bow:


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.
> 
> StarScream!



Your hair is :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Your hair is :wubu:



Aww thank you...I'm in love with your hair as well.(and everything else about you ) :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## cammy (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yes, yes you do.



Exactly what went through my head.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE=StarScream!;1058637]I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.

StarScream![/QUOTE]

mmmmm yes u areeeeee sexxxxxxxxxxiiiiiiii :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2009)

Starscream, I like your smile 

Grady, looking good in that suit


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the nice comments. I feel so loved :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I threw something on a took some pictures. This is my kinda famous crimson suit. I don't have the jacket part anymore, I had to leave it behind in a bar fight one night...either that or fight 5 bouncers...which I didn't really want to do...haha

People usually think I play football for the Arizona Cardinals when I wear this suit...lol...


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

And well since the suit had to come off anyways...:blush:

Someone give me some strip tease music...lol...


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

grady said:


>



you are definitely rocking that suite, especially the tie...(tie fetish)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

no comment


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

no comment


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

no comment


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> And well since the suit had to come off anyways...:blush:
> 
> Someone give me some strip tease music...lol...



OMG..GRRRRRRRRRR 


slow strip tease music..(basically anything deftones)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...7bg_deftones-change-in-the-house-of-fli_music


http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...k6w_deftones-if-only-tonight-we-could-s_music

or

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/deftones/video/x137g4_deftones-hole-in-the-earth_music


or something a little faster:

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/x1c4xy_lords-of-acid-scrood-bi-u_music


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! StarScream! 



Woah...


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

KING OF PAIN

Wow very nice...mmmm the mysterious black background is a nice touch..
(getting glass of water..)


VIVA LAS VEGAASSSS


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

KingOfPain said:


>



Oh wow! very nice, handsome :] :bow:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> And well since the suit had to come off anyways...:blush:
> 
> Someone give me some strip tease music...lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hole (Jan 22, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> mmmmm cant wait to hit that
> 
> im so glad were together baby....youre amazing. looks and a personality....damn ive hit the jack pot





Haha, when is the wedding?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Hole said:


> Haha, when is the wedding?



hmmmm idkkkkkk lol BOBBY!!!!! *bobby comes down nakey* whens the wedding?!?!?!?! Bobby:ummm....*cut off by me leaping upon him and having my way with him*

welllll u get the idea lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

KingOfPain said:


>




How YOU doing? :batting:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I don't have any pictures of me in a suit. I get I need to dress up and snap some shots. Here is a couple with me kinda dressed up.
> 
> StarScream!



um... gaaahhhh


wow. It's like... a beautiful fat ... vampire?! The sensuality radiating off this one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> um... gaaahhhh
> 
> 
> wow. It's like... a beautiful fat ... vampire?! The sensuality radiating off this one!



I think I know you Lady. Are you who I think you are?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> um... gaaahhhh
> 
> 
> wow. It's like... a beautiful fat ... vampire?! The sensuality radiating off this one!



whoa....thats my boyfriend lady lol


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> whoa....thats my boyfriend lady lol



Haha, oh no. lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, oh no. lol



mmmhmmm.....ur my man  hmmmm or maybe i should just sell my virginity on ebay..... lol


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> mmmhmmm.....ur my man  hmmmm or maybe i should just sell my virginity on ebay..... lol



I am your man! And you better keep that shit off ebay! Haha, I'll be pissed!

StarScream!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I am your man! And you better keep that shit off ebay! Haha, I'll be pissed!
> 
> StarScream!



lol fine u can still have me :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol fine u can still have me :wubu:



Your mine! hahahah


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Your mine! hahahah



I am my own woman!!! whiteboy pleaseeeee


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cold shower anyone?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Cold shower anyone?



I hear you!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

Blah blah wah wah...jeez... more pics dammit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Blah blah wah wah...jeez... more pics dammit




Amen


This is a picture thread....so show us the goods boys


----------



## Hobo (Jan 25, 2009)

View attachment hobo.jpg


Hi,

This is me in my suit.

Hobo


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

talk about first impressions..very nice


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh nice hobo! 

Welcome! And thanks for breaking the chit chat with what this thread is meant for :bow:


----------



## Gyrene (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw this thread and thought I'd add... me in a suit


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

Whoa...(blink blink)

Hey...HI U Doin


Thanks


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 1, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> I saw this thread and thought I'd add... me in a suit



Very handsome


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Gyrene :smitten: Hot damn 

Newbie represent! Hope to see more of you around these parts soon :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice, Hobo and Gyrene!  :bow:


----------

